# Great Pyramid



## Alexa (Nov 2, 2017)

Who could imagine the Great Pyramid in Egypt has still surprises for us after all these years ? It took them two years to find that huge space in the middle.



> The Great Pyramid has a huge “plane-sized” void at its middle, according to scientists.
> 
> What lies in the middle of the structure has been debated for years, with researchers unable to actually see inside. But the new discovery just deepens that mystery: they now appear to have discovered that it contains a huge room with an unknown purpose.
> 
> The discovery is the first of its kind to be made since the 19th century and comes as part of the “ScanPyramids” project, being run by an international team of researchers. That sees them use particle physics to try and scan deep into the pyramid and find out what’s contained within, without disturbing its outside.



What we know about the 'plane-sized void' scientists have just found in the Great Pyramids


----------

